# How do i know what show isn't copyrighted on YouTube?



## Deleted member 386356 (Feb 21, 2017)

I want to upload clips from an obscure late 50's TV show onto YouTube, though i'm not sure whether the show is copyright claimed on YouTube or not, i assume it isn't due to how old it is, but how can i be sure whether the show is copyright-holded on YouTube?


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 21, 2017)

I've seen old Disney cartoons on Youtube, so I'd say go for it!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 21, 2017)

It's not in the public domain yet so they might bet removed.
That's about it.

Copyrights expire 70-90 years after creation (or 70 years after the death of the author, one of the two).


----------



## RedRedWine (Mar 16, 2017)

You can always just try, and see what happens later. Worst comes to worst you re-edit the video.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 19, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> It's not in the public domain yet so they might bet removed.
> That's about it.
> 
> Copyrights expire 70-90 years after creation (or 70 years after the death of the author, one of the two).


Not to mention when corporations as entities own the copyright (as is the case most of the time these days), it can be indefinite, as corporations can outlast any human lifespan.

Also, I was quite surprised that I couldn't find the full version of The Wizard of Oz, a film from the 30's, on YouTube. Don't think that just because something is old or obscure that it's not protected, because it could bite you in the ass at any time.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 20, 2017)

Copyright or not, Youtube doesn't protect Fair Use and anyone could claim it and have it removed.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 29, 2017)

@DinohScene A quick Google check shows that works are protected for the life of the creator + 70 years in the UK, and I think also the US applies this rule too.

Still, I wouldn't recommend any TV show regardless of age to be put up on YouTube, considering the amount of bullshit DMCA and abuse claims and such that have happened there.


----------

